Ask HN: Which SaaS service will you pay for that doesn't exist yet? - gauravphoenix
======
adingus
I'd pay for one that aggregates SaaS ideas from HN.

------
gitgud
Honestly, I'm a bit SaaS'd out. But maybe a live music streaming service?

------
MichaelKovacs
The ability to never have to remember or update any password ever again. Kind
of like Okta for the consumer I suppose.

------
taprun
How about a SaaS that finds strong leads for my business?

------
gradschool
something that makes it easy to make anonymous transactions in Monero and get
cash out with a debit card

